# Don't go there alone



## lostprophet (Dec 6, 2006)

*Click image for high res*


----------



## bla (Dec 6, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOO, very nice.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 6, 2006)

Getting moody?  Nice.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 6, 2006)

abraxas said:
			
		

> Getting moody?  Nice.



lets just say the weathers starting to get to me :madmad:
I get the feeling this is gonna be one long grey winter


----------



## Dan28607 (Dec 6, 2006)

Great as always!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 6, 2006)

This photo is beautiful!!!!!  I love the constrast you used on this one!!!!  Amazing.......


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 6, 2006)

That's some great photoshopping!


----------



## drkuba (Dec 6, 2006)

That is a few pictures layered on top of each other, correct?  I wish I knew how to do that... lol


Awesome picture!


----------



## ShootHoops (Dec 6, 2006)

Whoaaaa. I love it.


----------



## df3photo (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice...


----------



## woodsac (Dec 6, 2006)

I really like the mood of this shot.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 7, 2006)

That is some cool post processing work on this photo. Wow. I wonder how you people manage to get your photos this gloomy-dark-sinister-dark*side? *I might try to get there and still don't achieve the effect...


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 7, 2006)

cheers everyone


----------



## gizmo2071 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thats awesome!
I'd be proud to call it my own


----------



## Ab$olut (Dec 7, 2006)

Great mood well done


----------



## Arch (Dec 7, 2006)

very nice andy, like the mood to this too... but then i would wouldn't i :mrgreen:  :thumbup:


----------



## Tantalus (Dec 7, 2006)

That's an evil tree, burn it!  cool image, I like your processing.


----------



## TIM9G (Dec 7, 2006)

Thats a very eerie scene, great shot. If you have done a lot of post editing and layers I would be interested in seeing the original to how much it differs. Was it a local tree? Yes, it will be another long grey winter! 

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 7, 2006)

I prefer this one to the colur version


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 7, 2006)

I keep finding myself coming back to this post just to look at this photo.  Awesome!!!!!


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 8, 2006)

cheers everyone

TIM
the colour verson is on my site


----------



## mintlixx (Dec 8, 2006)

wow this is a great picture. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 8, 2006)

once again, thank you everyone so much :blushing:


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 8, 2006)

oooooEEEoooooo! Nice moody shot there, LP. JGreat post-work.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Dec 9, 2006)

excellent mood....good job!


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 9, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> *oooooEEEoooooo!* Nice moody shot there, LP. JGreat post-work.



thanks..... I think?


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice one Prophet.  Lovin the mood to this.


----------



## Mohain (Dec 9, 2006)

Great moody shot LP. Nice one :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 10, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> Great moody shot LP. Nice one :thumbup:



cheers mate, I got inspired by your shots


----------

